# Home made protein bars



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Anyone make their own? Looking to try make them for things to snack on at work just seeing people's experience at making them


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Made em a few times , never turn out fantastic to tell the truth.

Check in the recipe / food section loads of ideas there


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

jay101 said:


> Made em a few times , never turn out fantastic to tell the truth.
> 
> Check in the recipe / food section loads of ideas there


Been watching YouTube videos on it lol, I make my own protein pancakes


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Make them quite a bit, as long as your expectations are not too high in regards to presentation then it is a good way to get Macros


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Tried the pancakes and the oatcakes. Great for a few days then get bored lol . End up with eggs and Vogel bread !


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

FreshPrince88 said:


> Make them quite a bit, as long as your expectations are not too high in regards to presentation then it is a good way to get Macros


Can I ask what you put in yours? And yeah I'm not excpectin them to be like market sold ones but if there half decent ill be happy


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

jay101 said:


> Tried the pancakes and the oatcakes. Great for a few days then get bored lol . End up with eggs and Vogel bread !


I just churn it down haha but of syrup and in away like a hoover


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

H U N T E R said:


> Can I ask what you put in yours? And yeah I'm not excpectin them to be like market sold ones but if there half decent ill be happy


2 tablespoons of peanut butter

½ cup of oatmeal

60g whey

¼ a cup of water


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

FreshPrince88 said:


> 2 tablespoons of peanut butter
> 
> ½ cup of oatmeal
> 
> ...


Fcuk it going to order choc protein and give it a bash


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

You owe it to yourself to try these... 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shakes-bars-snacks-recipes/192743-omfg-ive-just-died-gone-heaven-protein-bar.html


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

defdaz said:


> You owe it to yourself to try these...
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shakes-bars-snacks-recipes/192743-omfg-ive-just-died-gone-heaven-protein-bar.html


Haha okdoke mr Ramsay I will follow your shizz  ! What protein do you prefer strawberry or choc?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Strawberry for sure


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

defdaz said:


> Strawberry for sure


Hmm was thinkin choc with the coconut make it like a bounty?


----------

